# Tali, Anya, and Piper!



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

So it's been a while since I posted... I lost my last two ratties quite un-expectantly and it took a while before I could start looking for girls again. I looked into nearby breeders, got myself on the waiting list and went ahead and started ordering supplies, a new cage included since the last cage was several years old and needed to be replaced.

Well, I got tired of looking at the box one day and knowing we were getting ready to spring clean, decided to put the cage together so I'd be able to rearrange furniture and we'd be able to know exactly where the cage would fit and I was perfectly content to wait to hear back from the breeder. 

A good friend knew we loved rats and knew we had the cage and most of the supplies needed and through her we found a trio of sisters who needed a new home. They were being given up by a lady who knew nothing about them and had gotten their mother as a pet for her 2 year old. It was just a bad situation complete with after us getting the girls, her calling to try and get them back.

Anywho, without any further ado, here are my newest members of the family!

Anya (Anastasia) who is snuggling in my husbands elbow









Tali









and Piper









We still have their old cage and will hopefully be able to use it as a quarantine cage for the new ones from the breeder. But I'm so happy and excited to have girls again!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

They're so cute. I'm glad you saved them ;D


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

Adorable girls! Gosh, they look so tiny and cute.

Are you saying the woman who got rid of them called you after giving them to you to try and get them back?


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

They are sweet, congrats.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Ratchilla said:


> Are you saying the woman who got rid of them called you after giving them to you to try and get them back?


Actually yes she did. She just wanted one of them and wasn't planning on getting another one, and only wanted one of them back to make her toddler stop crying. She ended up giving away all 14 of the babies (15 were born and only one was eaten) and even the Mama was given away because she was nipping the woman's toddler. My friend who got these three to me has the mama and two of the babies herself. I hate to say that I was a bit nasty and refused to actually talk to the lady, but I was upset about what I saw when I got the girls. The cage they were in was extremely filthy, as well as the travel cage that was given to us with them. The weekend was even complete with them trying to get the cage back (which we would have gladly given) so they could get a hamster (which started me ranting again about how hamsters bite a whole lot more than rats) and it concluded with them saying they changed their mind again and we could have everything.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Decided to attempt taking more pictures since they've settled in a bit more... unfortunately I chose the time right after cage cleaning and hanging up new hammocks and there was no sitting still for any of them, as they had to investigate everything!









--the trio checking out the new envelope hammock (my first attempt at making one)
--From left to right, Piper, Tali and Anya









Piper showing Anya that she's part monkey









Tali playing hide and seek in the litter box... I say ewww, but she likes to curl up in there ;;


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Cute. And very pretty hammocks too by the way.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks a lot  I don't think I'll ever make them for profit, but they are a fun way to make things for my girls. Though I do have some plans to get some more fleece and make some for a nearby rescue after I get a few more under my belt. I want to make sure they're wash resistant, as that's the one thing I haven't checked on mine yet xD


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they're beautiful.


----------

